# Warmest Canary island in winter



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. We are considering spending this coming winter in the Canary islands (possibly with a view to buying a property). Would very much appreciate information as to the warmest part to stay. Hubby has two forms of arthritis and having spent two winters on mainland Spain he benefited much from the sunny days, however we would like to know if the Canaries could offer a little more warm sunshine. Babbs


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there, the Canaries are known for their mild climates but even they have the occasional bad winter. I don't think there's much to choose between the islands, but there are other factors like whether you are on the north or south coast, how far inland, height above sea level etc. The best spots will probably be the ones with the most holiday homes. Good idea to spend some time on each island and talk to people who've lived there a while.

You might find this web page useful. 

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/holiday-weather/europe/canary-islands


----------



## Hugh07 (Aug 27, 2017)

We have spent 3 weeks every year for the last 5 Chrismas's and New Year's in Las Americas, Tenerife and the weather was great with temperatures in the low 20's and daylight from 8:00 am until 6:00 pm. Last year did have a lot of strong wind but other than that it was great.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think you will find anywhere sunnier or warmer than Maspalomas, Gran Canaria in the winter.
Look for information on the web.internet.com.uk.dot.site.app.googley.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Spent many a winter in Maspalomas and always warm, can often be windy though


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Fuerteventura can also be nice and warm over the winter months especially if there is no wind


----------

